# Are handguns standard issue?



## Vigilant (31 Aug 2003)

I was wondering if and when the CF issues handguns to its soldiers?


----------



## MG34 (31 Aug 2003)

Support weapons crews are at times issued with sidearms as are pretty much any one that is a section commander or above if they want one.There is no set scale of issue,the days of the oifficer carrying only a pistol are over.The pistols are held by the CQs and issued out as needed to those that require them.


----------



## GrahamD (31 Aug 2003)

Do they train you on pistols during infantry school?


----------



## Jeff Boomhouwer (1 Sep 2003)

I carried that pig GIMPY for two years straight and had a 9MM as a secondary. As for training, all informal unit level. I‘m reserve so I can‘t speak for reg force.                                                                                                             carry on!


----------



## Pikache (1 Sep 2003)

You get 9mm pistol training on DP2A course.

It‘s only day and a half max.


----------



## Vigilant (4 Sep 2003)

The CF uses 9mm Brownings right?

Wonder if we‘ll ever get something like Glock 17‘s or something like that.


----------



## combat_medic (4 Sep 2003)

We do still use the Browning 9mm, yes. We will probably never use something like a Glock as the Glock is designed as a police service pistol, and, in my opinion, would not be good for the military. We ARE, however, switching over to the Sig Sauer 9mm. I‘ve shot the Browning, the Sig, the Glock, among a dozen other handguns, and have found that the Sig kicks the butt of both the Browning and the Glock (in 9mm anyway... doubtful we‘d ever get a .45).

Oh yeah, and medics are supposed to get pistols too


----------



## OLD SCHOOL (5 Sep 2003)

Sig Arms manufactures the best 9mm handgun in the world for military use. Kickass kit.


----------



## Enzo (21 Sep 2003)

"In the early 1980s, the Austrian military decided to acquire a new duty pistol asking numerous famous local and foreign weapon manufacturers for their bids. Due to GLOCK‘s excellent reputation with previous military contracts, GLOCK was also invited to bid on this new contract. This was a new challenge for the company, since pistols were not in its product line at that time." From the Glock company‘s web site. The Glock 17 was eventually chosen for the Austrian Army. This is a handgun which was designed from the outset to "military" specifications. Hence the lack of external safeties (Beretta, Browning, etc.) or de-cocking levers (Sig Sauer), etc... The Browning Hi-Power is an excellent handgun and functions nicely, however, it is showing its age. The Sig Sauer series of pistols is also excellent (among my personal favourites, check out the new .375 Sig calibre products) and they are replacing the Brownings.

Logistics and fiscal realities aside. There are a few new models to consider: The FN five-seven is an interesting newcomer. It‘s a companion to the FN P90 sub-machinegun. Both use the 5.7x28mm round. Flat trajectory, low recoil, serious penetration. Odd looking pistol, but who cares? I‘m curious about the H&K USP‘s. Seem to be a good line with potential. 

As for my personal favs (thought I‘d add my 2 cents). I‘ll take a customized Para Ordanance P-14 .45ACP. Call me a purist, by I still like a good single-action .45.


----------



## MG34 (21 Sep 2003)

The Glock in a word is JUNK,it has poor ergonomics,poor performance in the field and is very ammunition sensitive.The canadian Military as a whole will be keeping the browning for a long time to come as there are literally hundreds of unissued pistols in stocks.
 The Sigs are issued to the Military Police,Naval boarding parties,some pilots,and of course JTF2.
 As for other options the FN 5.7 round has been proven to have excellent armour piercing capabilities but lacks the ability to deliver an effective wound,in fact the 9mm round has superior wounding capabilities.
 The .45ACP round offers excellent performance against unarmoured targets but against soft body armour is lackluster in it‘s performance.Once again the 9mm will outperform it against soft body armour.
 As an aside the HK USP is one of the most cutting edge pistols on the market and should be seriously considered in any future sidearm T&E.


----------



## leopard11 (24 Sep 2003)

Just out of curiosity,
although i doubt you would be allowed, if you bought or owned your own handgun would you be allowed to bring it with you on deployements if you were not issued one?  
it would make sence to be allowed, as it can save you in tight situations.
Sgt, RCAC


----------



## combat_medic (24 Sep 2003)

leopard11: not even the slightest chance in he||! At NO point are you allowed to use personal weapons, EVER.


----------



## leopard11 (24 Sep 2003)

Thats what i figured, just wanted to know tho.
thanks
Sgt, RCAC


----------



## OLD SCHOOL (24 Sep 2003)

Out of dozens of useless bodies there are only a few who would be anywhere where 9mm was required.
Even then, they have very competent security.  :sniper:  I have only been with either unarmed or 9mm Browning equipped gentlemen of the Officer Corps and have never let the armed ones stand behind me.  :warstory:    :boring:


----------



## combat_medic (26 Sep 2003)

Sherwood: I know in WWII a lot of people were carrying weapons that weren‘t issue, ones they had picked up, purchased or had sent to them. "By the book" that practice isn‘t allowed, but in war, it would probably happen. As for general officers, they‘re still not allowed their choice of non-service weapons. Would it happen? Probably, but it‘s still not allowed.


----------



## Enzo (30 Sep 2003)

I haven‘t heard anyone mention either Smith & Wesson pistols or the .40 S&W cartridge. Notice Beretta isn‘t mentioned either (for good reason). Notice how the penetration vs. stopping power debate is still with us, no such thing as the magic bullet eh. So, as with so many things, comes back to training and preference. My preference for an older style SA .45 may not be with contemporary thoughts, but I‘m used to it, and I like it. 
And there isn‘t anything wrong with our Brownings either, although the Sigs are sweet.

Cheers...


----------



## Garry (9 Oct 2003)

Anyone heard anything about the Sigs blowing up with +P rounds?

Last I heard the MP‘s were going to sub sonic ammo: a little to reduce the range (for bystanders, etc) and a little to keep the new weapons from exploding.

FWIW- a handgun is a great thing to use to fight your way to a rifle. Good thing to bring to a knife fight- and that‘s about it.

Cheers-Garry


----------



## MG34 (10 Oct 2003)

The issue with the Sigs is that they were not designed to be used with our current issue service ammunition which is considerably hotter than +P,more like +P+.In fact no alloy framed pistol can use it without causing excess wear on the frame and assorted other parts.The Browning is an all steel pistol which can take the added pressures alot longer but still wears out prematurely.
 I have personaly owned a Sig P226 since 1988,and have put over 15 000 rounds through it with no signs of undue wear and tear other than could be expected.There have been some very rare cases of Sigs failing with overloaded handloads,but with +P ammunition there have not.


----------

